# This is what happens when you get a goat from the auction!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

A Nigerian Dwarf bred with a boer! However, I was blessed with beautiful babies. 1 boy and 1 girl!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh my lord good thing things worked out well for you
Congrats


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

The babies are huge but she is doing very well with them. Aren't they adorable??


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes they are enormous lol

And on the bright side she has plenty of milk to ensure they grow to big and strong


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things worked out ok. Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful indeed!! Glad it all worked out.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! Very fortunate they all survived. They are sooooo cute!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nigerian Boerf goats!!! Aahhh so cute!!! They would sell like hot-cakes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..glad she did well..Congrats..they are adorable


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes you have to be very careful when buying from the auction, after a few OMG when we got home, I now inspect them 100% before I even place a bid, dont care how cute or how good of a deal it is when they come in. But congrats everything worked out for the best. If you have a girl I would keep that sucker for sure, I have a doe that I am guessing is nd, she looks like a boer but throws blue eyed kids every once in a while, any how, she raises the best kids, sooooo much milk!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to say, that is a cute cross! Congratulations! Did you have to pull at all?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't have to help at all. They were already born when I went to the barn. I have 1 boy and 1 girl. I think I will name them Ruger & Roxie.


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Hahahahahaha. "Nigerian boerf". I LOL'd!!! They are too cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

New Breed: MiniBoers. The new mini meaties!

Haha, congrats! They are cute!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooooo! They look great! So glad it went well!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are cool looking. Please keep us in pictures as the grow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , how adorable they are ! Congrats


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

My husband was just talking about getting a goat from the auction. We are thinking about getting a diary goat and maybe breeding it with our fainter. I told him no auction goats though because I have heard too many horror stories. Congrats on the babies. They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## dawngladden (Apr 11, 2013)

How cute! I just got a little nubi bore (or rather large) and he looks like a reverse skunk with a lt brown leg. I keep telling my husband give him a feather and he could fly with those big ole ears. I must say yours is rather unique


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have had good and bad experiences from buying from the auction, but the same is true for buying from individuals. I would never choose to breed a ND doe with a boer buck but it worked out great this time. Thanks for all the comments. I will add new pictures from time to time.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are some better pictures of the kids.

Ruger








and Roxie


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Precious!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Striking kids! Man I would have never believed it.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

The new mini boer ....

Now only if it had blue eyes...


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

They r cute!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are really cute!!! And do people cross boer's with ND often?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

nursehelg said:


> They are really cute!!! And do people cross boer's with ND often?


No, it's really dangerous. Usually it is a mistake when it happens.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Unless the buck is a Nigerian and the doe is a Boer... But I'm not sure how easily breeding would go


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

We're here is my mix

Buck boer









And this is the doe









Both does are bred to him so any day this week 
Should have mini boers
Hopefully not one monster


----------

